# backhoe, position and control levers



## treefun (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a MF263 tractor and a bush hog 862H backhoe. When i bought the tractor and backhoe (new) in 2000 seems like he dealer told me to keep the Quadrant levers( position control and draft control) set with the "position control fully down and the draft control fully up" while using the backhoe and not to move them when the backhoe was attached. I haven't used the backhoe for awhile and I want to use it. Does anyone out there have any ideas. The bushhog manual only states " keep the quadrant lever in down position" and does not distinguish between a draft lever or position lever. Does it matter what position the draft control is in. I am almost positive the position control should be kept down but I am confused about the draft lever and what forces act on it while down or up with the backhoe attached. Does anyone out there often use a backhoe attachment and have information?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Treefun! Welcome to the forum! I am looking to get a hoe attachment for my 990, so personally have no idea, but I was going to suggest, in the absense of suggestions, to call your dealer. John Deere sells the Brush hog line. You might give them a call, then let us know here, so I at least can be educated!


----------

